# Mi dvd pide contraseña ****



## Diodo Zener (Sep 15, 2007)

Hola, tengo un reproductor de dvd que pide contraseña de 4 dígitos (no la sé)y sino está bloqueado.
Yo les pregunto si hay alguna forma de averiguar esta contraseña de forma rápida , y/o por lo menos divertida.
Gracias de antemano .

chau.


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 15, 2007)

Me olvidé de decirles que el dvd es takuma 4301. Y atrás tiene un número 4301-05-11-01079 ya lo busqué en el buscador y no apareció nada.

Aclaraciónrobé con 4301 y no funcionó.


Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 16, 2007)

Prueba con 1234


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2007)

también prueba con 0000

Saludos


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 16, 2007)

Recién acabé de probar con 0000 y 1234 y no funcionó , y con números de algunos integrados y tampoco.


Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

1111
2222
Etc. Etc

1079


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 16, 2007)

Probé de 1111 , 2222, hasta 9999 y también 1079, no funcionó.

Ustedes dicen que los dígitos de la clave está en el nº de serie.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Manual del DVD ?

1000
9922


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 16, 2007)

Manual... ,lo compré en una compra venta y venía sin manual.


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

El numero que pide que es, un codigo de usuario ?

Caso afirmativo: retira la cubierta y busca una bateria tipo "Moneda", retirala durante un rato (10 min con DVD apagado y desconectado de la red), la vuelves a colocar y luego intenta nuevamente con 0000, 1111, Etc

Intenta:
Conseguir manual de algun conocido
Llamada al sevice
Vendedor de RODO (Hay lo tienen)


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 16, 2007)

no sera que te querian &%&$·$% y te vendieron esa pinga con clave para que no lo utilizaras?'


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 16, 2007)

La "batería tipo moneda" ¿son capacitores chatos? o ¿a que hace referencia ? ¿y en que placa está?


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Las baterias tipo moneda son parecidas a una moneda de 0,25 $ de niquel.

Y si son baterias NO son capacitores.


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 16, 2007)

anthony123, cundo lo compré tenía fuente quemada (venden las cosas así) y estaba barato.

Saludos.


----------



## Diodo Zener (Sep 16, 2007)

Me fijé en la placa principal y no hay ninguna batería tipo moneda.¿O a caso está en la placa de en frente?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

No creo.

Se me acaban las ideas.

Intenta encenderlo mientras mantienes apretada alguna tecla o combinacion de teclas.
Tal vez accedas a un modo de reset


----------

